# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Hỏi đáp tại tòa án

## dungtran

Sau đây là những đoạn hội thoại được ghi chép tại tòa án, chính xác đến từng chữ.

Hỏi: Bác sĩ pháp y! Trước khi ông tiến hành khám nghiệm tử thi, ông có kiểm tra mạch đập của nạn nhân không?

Đáp: Không.

Hỏi: Ông có kiểm tra huyết áp không?

Đáp: Không.

Hỏi: Ông có kiểm tra hơi thở không?

Đáp: Không.

Hỏi: Vậy thì, có khả năng nạn nhân đó vẫn còn sống khi ông bắt đầu khám nghiệm tử thi không?

Đáp: Không.

Hỏi: Tại sao ông có thể đoan chắc như vậy?

Đáp: Vì khi đó, não của người đó đang đặt trong một chiếc bình, trên bàn làm việc của tôi.

Hỏi: Kể cả trong trường hợp đó mà nạn nhân vẫn còn sống thì sao?

Đáp: Nếu thế thì có lẽ bây giờ anh ta vẫn còn sống và đang tham gia tranh tụng tại một tòa án nào đó.

***

Hỏi: Hãy cho biết ngày sinh của bà!

Đáp: Ngày 30 tháng 12

Hỏi: Năm nào?

Đáp: Năm nào cũng vậy.

 ***

Hỏi: Loại thuốc này có ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ của bà không?

Đáp: Có.

Hỏi: Ảnh hưởng như thế nào?

Đáp: Nó làm tôi trở nên hay quên.

Hỏi: Bà quên những gì? Hãy kể ra một trường hợp!

***

Hỏi: Người con trai sống với ông năm nay bao nhiêu tuổi?

Đáp: Tôi không nhớ rõ. Khoảng 38 hoặc 35 gì đó.

Hỏi: Anh ta sống chung với ông bao nhiêu năm rồi?

Đáp: 45 năm.

***

Hỏi: Hãy cho tòa biết câu đầu tiên chồng cô nói với cô khi thức giấc, buổi sáng hôm xảy ra án mạng? 

Đáp: Anh ấy hỏi: "Anh đang ở đâu thế này, Cathy?"

Hỏi: Tại sao điều đó lại làm cô nổi giận?

Đáp: Tên tôi là Susan.

***

Hỏi: Tai nạn xảy ra ở đâu?

Đáp: Gần cây số 499.

Hỏi: Thế cây số 499 ở đâu?

Đáp: Ở giữa cây số 498 và cây số 500.

***

Hỏi: Sĩ quan cảnh sát hãy cho tòa biết, khi anh dừng xe của người phạm luật, anh có nháy đèn xanh đỏ không?

Đáp: Có

Hỏi: Cô ta nói gì khi ra khỏi xe?

Đáp: Cô ta nói: "Tôi đang ở sàn nhảy nào thế này?".

***

Hỏi: Ông có mặt ở đó khi người ta chụp ảnh ông không?

***

Hỏi: Thế nghĩa là, thời điểm đứa bé thụ thai là ngày 8 tháng 8?

Đáp: Vâng.

Hỏi: Cô làm gì vào lúc đó?

***

Hỏi: Cô ta có 3 đứa con, phải không?

Đáp: Vâng.

Hỏi: Trong đó, có bao nhiêu bé trai?

Đáp: Không ai cả.

Hỏi: Thế có bé gái nào không?

***

Hỏi: Ông nói rằng chiếc cầu thang đó dẫn xuống tầng hầm?

Đáp: Vâng.

Hỏi: Và nó cũng dẫn lên trên nữa chứ?

***

Hỏi: Hãy tả lại nhân dạng của người đó.

Đáp: Anh ta là một người tầm thước và để râu.

Hỏi: Người đó là đàn ông hay phụ nữ?

***

Hỏi: Bác sĩ pháp y! Hãy cho biết, ông đã tiến hành khám nghiệm tử thi trên bao nhiêu xác chết rồi?

Đáp: Tất cả những ca khám nghiệm tôi đều thực hiện trên xác chết.

----------

